# Booking President's Week 7 months out



## 3kids4me (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone...looking for some opinions or maybe even experiences!

I'm going to be using some points (not mine) from an owner to stay at a DVC resort during next President's Week.  The thing is, she owns at Saratoga Springs, and I don't want to be there.  We want to be in either BWV (non-preferred, which is probably impossible but best use of points), BCV, VWL, or AKV if it's open. (Will the new Contemporary stuff be available?)

What are the chances of getting any of these seven months out for a President's Week reservation?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

I would think that there will be availabilty. Even though that week is busy, its not like NYE. Also, the first part of Kidani Village at Animal Kingdom may be open by then also.


----------



## andrea t (Mar 12, 2008)

I found that the last few years it's been hard to get BWV or BCV at the 7 month window during school breaks Feb. or Easter).


----------



## SDKath (Mar 13, 2008)

Contemporary won't be open but AKV's new buildings very well might be.  I would start calling every day of the week you want to go.  Remember it is 7 months from your CHECKOUT date, not checkin date.  So what you have to do for high demand weeks like President's week is call each day and keep "extending" your checkout and adding to your reservation.

Also, if you are calling on someone else's account, even if they told you it's ok to call, you are going to have to be added to their account as someone who can make changes and make reservations.  Just having their membership number won't be enough.  I get cross examined every time I call DVC to protect my account (which I am glad about).  They ask me for my social, address, email, account numbers, etc.  So make sure your friend contacts DVC and ok's your access to their account BEFORE the 7 month time frame.

K


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Hi everyone...looking for some opinions or maybe even experiences!
> 
> I'm going to be using some points (not mine) from an owner to stay at a DVC resort during next President's Week. The thing is, she owns at Saratoga Springs, and I don't want to be there. We want to be in either BWV (non-preferred, which is probably impossible but best use of points), BCV, VWL, or AKV if it's open. (Will the new Contemporary stuff be available?)
> 
> ...


 
It will be impossible to get into BCV, AKV, BWV, VWL and maybe OKW for President's week. You may be able to get into SSR at 7 months but that's academic since the owner can get in there at 11 months.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I would think that there will be availabilty. Even though that week is busy, its not like NYE. Also, the first part of Kidani Village at Animal Kingdom may be open by then also.


 
Tom, I've been noticing in other threads that you and Steamboat Bill are telling people they can get into the Hotel based resorts at 7 months for Spring Break, and in this instance, President's Week. *It is not going to happen.* 

I think you are giving folks the idea that if they buy SSR they will be able to trade into the other resorts during these high value times. It is simply not the case. 

If folks want to stay at AKV, BCV, BWV or VWL they will have to own there. This is the case if they want to stay during Spring break, holidays, Summer, the last week of Nov, the first two weeks of Dec. 

You will not get into these resorts in the second half of Feb, March, April, the last half of June, July, Aug, the second half of Oct, Thanksgiving, the last week in Nov and the first two weeks in Dec....

Folks may have a shot at 7 months during May, Sept and Jan, but I can tell you from experience from owning for 16 years, you had better be on the phone at exactly 7 months for BCV and AKV for those times. 

Owning SSR is good at 7 months if you plan on staying there or if you plan on staying at OKW. You will probably have trouble in the other resorts especially if you plan on staying in  a studio.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 15, 2008)

icydog said:


> It will be impossible to get into BCV, AKV, BWV, VWL and maybe OKW for President's week. You may be able to get into SSR at 7 months but that's academic since the owner can get in there at 11 months.



Completely impossible?  Are you absolutely sure?  Have you had to try this?


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 15, 2008)

P.S.  I'm doing a direct exchange with another owner (week at my resort for DVC points) so I wouldn't be the one trying to get the reservation.  The week I'm giving is a week for this summer, and I guess she would have to get this reservation for DVC just around the time she is going to Smuggs.  I didn't even think about the fact that she might not be able to get this!


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

I shouldn't have said Impossible. I should have said _highly unlikely_ since one never knows if Disney will release some inventory. BCV owners reserve that week at 11 months. I know from experience that it will not be available for a studio; a one or two bdrm will be next to impossible to find.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> P.S. I'm doing a direct exchange with another owner (week at my resort for DVC points) so I wouldn't be the one trying to get the reservation. The week I'm giving is a week for this summer, and I guess she would have to get this reservation for DVC just around the time she is going to Smuggs. I didn't even think about the fact that she might not be able to get this!


 
Did she tell you she could? If she did she is misleading you.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

I can tell you that I have made three recent reservations for BCV at less then 7 months out for Spring Break. My friends also have booked BWV 5 months out for Spring Break. We did not have to waitlist any of the days. 

I do love SSR, but I wasn't promoting ownership to trade out. In fact I always tell people to buy where the want to stay. 

Also, AKV will be the third largest resort when its done. The next phase will be opening in the begining of 2009. Those rooms will become available to book in either November or December. This will open up more rooms to book for those busy times.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I can tell you that I have made three recent reservations for BCV at less then 7 months out for Spring Break. My friends also have booked BWV 5 months out for Spring Break. We did not have to waitlist any of the days.
> 
> I do love SSR, but I wasn't promoting ownership to trade out. In fact I always tell people to buy where the want to stay.
> 
> Also, AKV will be the third largest resort when its done. The next phase will be opening in the begining of 2009. Those rooms will become available to book in either November or December. This will open up more rooms to book for those busy times.


 

You were able to make ressies at the BCV at less than 7 months? For which dates and what size villa? 

I have been renting points for years and rountinely tell people NO for seven month rentals at BCV, BWV or VWL. I check almost daily and not found BCV at 7 months for President's week, Holidays, Spring Break-- meaning the last week in Feb, all of March, most of April.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

Studio - last week of March
one bedoom - last week of March
one bedroom - first week of April

Also, I had and cancel a 5 day trip in early March and mid April.

I will agree that SSR and OKW will be the last to fill up. They are also the cheapest to own. I also agree that nothing is guaranteed at the 7 month window. Peak weeks are difficult to book, but not impossible. Certain room types will not be available, ie: AKV club level.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Tom, I am going to ask you to call for me from now on. You seem to have special luck that I have never had. Congratulations on those weeks. Do you want to rent them?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

They were rentals. Not all my calls have been so sucessful. In Feb I was able to book two reservations for BCV in July. But that was it, every call after those two went no where fast. I think my early reservations had more to do more with persistance, then luck.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish I had another thousand BCV points. Then I wish that all the people who asked me for BCV knew to ask me at 11 months. I would be rich. 

As it is I turn down almost all the folks who ask me for BCV and I have 300 pts there. I am borrowing from 2009 now from my Vero Beach, OKW, BCV allotment. The only points I have available are for AKV and I can't find a reservation there to use them on.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

icydog said:


> I wish I had another thousand BCV points. Then I wish that all the people who asked me for BCV knew to ask me at 11 months. I would be rich.
> 
> As it is I turn down almost all the folks who ask me for BCV and I have 300 pts there. I am borrowing from 2009 now from my Vero Beach, OKW, BCV allotment. The only points I have available are for AKV and I can't find a reservation there to use them on.



I was able to book a AKV studio, sav view in September for a renter, three weeks ago. AKV is the new girl on the block, and everyone wants a date. Things will get easier once Kidani Village opens Dec/Jan. 

But I was not successful for AKV in May thru August.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 16, 2008)

Wanted to update this and let everyone know that I was indeed able to book at VWL for President's week.  

Perhaps the economy is affecting things...I'm seeing a lot of rentals at the regular $10/point rate and even some at $8/point for distressed situations...I know that some folks had said that people were getting more for their points in the past....


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 16, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Wanted to update this and let everyone know that I was indeed able to book at VWL for President's week.
> 
> Perhaps the economy is affecting things...I'm seeing a lot of rentals at the regular $10/point rate and even some at $8/point for distressed situations...I know that some folks had said that people were getting more for their points in the past....



What I've noticed on the R/T board at DIS, is the amount of points that people are trying to rent. It used to be "leftovers" that people didn't want to bank. Now it looks like they are renting out their whole UY amount. 

DH called at 7 months for MLK weekend, and we had our choice of every kind of 2br except for AKV CL. This was the first time I had this big of a choice at the 7 month mark.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 16, 2008)

At 7 months, I got VWL at Christmas Time.  I got a one bedroom for Dec 26 to Jan 3, 2007.  It is is possible to book popular places at 7 months.  I did call day by day to get my reservation though.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 16, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> At 7 months, I got VWL at Christmas Time.  I got a one bedroom for Dec 26 to Jan 3, 2007.  It is is possible to book popular places at 7 months.  I did call day by day to get my reservation though.



Good for you! That's prime VWL time.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 17, 2008)

Little update on availability:

A Diser reported he was able to book a BW view room for 12/12-12/14. Yeah I know it's a weekend(but adventure season).


----------

